# Would connecting my imac to t.v with hdmi give me a clear



## smellybook (Aug 31, 2006)

picture? I tried it with a s-video adapter that plugged into the back of the imac, then an s-video cable that connected to my LCD and the picture was horrible.

Is it worth it to buy a 20 foot HDMI cable and connect it that way? I just want to play some movies, slideshows?


Thanks,


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

I use my mini dvi in my macbook to a vga and also to s video and it shows up crystal clear on my 42 " HD LCD. It might very well be the quality of the video. Something you could try is to not mirror the image but set it up as the main display. It might show better that way.


----------



## dtaylor (Apr 4, 2005)

I've used a DVI --> HDMI cable with good results. I was using a Mac mini to drive a Toshiba LCD for a slideshow. Plugged it in, booted, and the TV was recognised as the main display, and at its native resolution. I imagine your setup will treat the TV as the second display unless you change the settings.

It won't be as sharp as a proper computer monitor, but you will find it noticeably better than S-Video.


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

Hence the reason for AppleTV. :clap:


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

If he is in the same room then there is no need for Apple tv. I think the only use for Apple tv is if you are too lazy to drill some holes and run some cable.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Yeah, laziness. That's got to be the ONLY reason for not drilling holes in your walls.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

fjnmusic said:


> Yeah, laziness. That's got to be the ONLY reason for not drilling holes in your walls.


Its simple as hell. Get your cable drill a small hole to your basement and run it under the floorboards and drill it up the board there. If you have a mounted TV then just put it through the wall...get a string and a magnet and pull it up and presto.. NO WIRES VISABLE-- for a fraction of the cost.

OR

You can go buy an Apple TV. I mean if you have your computer and tv in opposite ends of the house than fine. Other than that, its laziness or your daddy never taught you which end of the hammer to hit the nail with.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Adrian. said:


> Its simple as hell. Get your cable drill a small hole to your basement and run it under the floorboards and drill it up the board there. If you have a mounted TV then just put it through the wall...get a string and a magnet and pull it up and presto.. NO WIRES VISABLE-- for a fraction of the cost.
> 
> OR
> 
> You can go buy an Apple TV. I mean if you have your computer and tv in opposite ends of the house than fine. Other than that, its laziness or your daddy never taught you which end of the hammer to hit the nail with.


Well, let me see:

Cost of Apple TV: $249 for base model (from Apple.ca, one could probably do better elsewhere)

VS.

Cost of drill: $70 (not everyone owns one, you know!)
Cost of wiring: maybe $30 max
Cost of lost deposit to landlord: $677
Cost of penalty from apt complex: $500
Total: $1277

Teaching Adrian that his own little world and its rules don't apply to everybody: Priceless.


----------



## Zoiks (Sep 5, 2005)

chas_m said:


> Teaching Adrian that his own little world and its rules don't apply to everybody: Priceless.


Can anyone suggest a course on etiquette, congeniality and class?


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

chas_m said:


> Cost of Apple TV: $249 for base model (from Apple.ca, one could probably do better elsewhere)


$209 plus tax, but free shipping from the Apple.ca refurb store!! (That's where I got mine... now, roll on Take 2!)



chas_m said:


> Teaching Adrian that his own little world and its rules don't apply to everybody: Priceless.


Actually, that's really funny!!


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

chas_m said:


> Well, let me see:
> 
> Cost of Apple TV: $249 for base model (from Apple.ca, one could probably do better elsewhere)
> 
> ...


Pretty big assumptions here, who says he is renting, some people do own their homes! Where the heck to you come up with the other figures? How would you know? Do you live in the same building as smellybook?

If your spending $70 bucks on a drill, you've never been to a Canadian Tire. Also most people have neighbours who in my experience are more than willing to help out a neighbour in need.

I don't think Adrian has has anything to learn from you Mr. Smarty Pants chas_m.

(Not to mention Apple TV only plays iTune compatible content, which is to say the least limiting.)


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Bjornbro said:


> Hence the reason for AppleTV. :clap:


Baah! Apple TV can't come close to the functionality of hooking up your Mac to an HD TV. I run my Mac Mini via DVI/HDMI cable to my Toshiba HD TV and I guarantee you it is a better experience in so many ways than Apple TV. I can surf the net, do anything I want that I would do on a Mac, not to mention I'm not stuck playing only files that I can get into iTunes.

If you use an Apple TV and are happy with it, good for you. I and many others, would never be able to live with it's limitations.


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

screature said:


> Baah! Apple TV can't come close to the functionality of hooking up your Mac to an HD TV.


Well you can enjoy your computer on a bigger monitor, I'll sit back and watch the HD video I just rented* from iTunes. When I need to do stuff on a _computer_, then I'll use my G4 Dualie.


(*When the update is released.)


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

chas_m said:


> Well, let me see:
> 
> Cost of Apple TV: $249 for base model (from Apple.ca, one could probably do better elsewhere)
> 
> VS.


The ability to use a full computer on a big screen TV? Web surfing? Gaming? The Mac mini is way more functional.



> Cost of drill: $70 (not everyone owns one, you know!)


Rental one from Home Depot - $10



> Cost of wiring: maybe $30 max


Ok.



> Cost of lost deposit to landlord: $677


Security deposits for apartments are illegal in Ontario - $0



> Cost of penalty from apt complex: $500


They would have to take you to court to get this money. Not worth the lawyer's fees to them. $0.



> Total: $1277


Total: $40 (plus the ability to web surf and play the occasional game)



> Teaching Adrian that his own little world and its rules don't apply to everybody: Priceless.


Teaching chas_m...ahh forget it. Like he'll learn anything.



Bjornbro said:


> Well you can enjoy your computer on a bigger monitor, I'll sit back and watch the HD video I just rented* from iTunes.


With my Mac, I can connect an Elgato EyeTV Hybrid, and enjoy free HD TV (like Lost and Terminator:The Sarah Connor Chronicles). Did I mention free HD? Not possible on the Apple(not really)TV.


----------



## MacBookPro (Jun 22, 2006)

guytoronto said:


> Teaching chas_m...ahh forget it. Like he'll learn anything.


Perfect


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Bjornbro said:


> Well you can enjoy your computer on a bigger monitor, I'll sit back and watch the HD video I just rented* from iTunes. When I need to do stuff on a _computer_, then I'll use my G4 Dualie.
> 
> 
> (*When the update is released.)


You kinda missed the point, I can do anything with a Mac Mini that you can do with an Apple TV and way more. By the way good luck with the choices of HD movies they have to offer when they come out and even better luck with the download times.


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

guytoronto said:


> Did I mention free HD? Not possible on the Apple(not really)TV.


Now, that's a hard feature to beat!


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

screature said:


> ...I can do anything with a Mac Mini that you can do with an Apple TV and way more.


Yes that's true, I suppose. Kinda like hammering a nail with a Swiss Army knife instead of a hammer. Sure it _could_ be done, but a hammer will do the job quicker 'n easier. AppleTV is that hammer, and there's no arguing a computer can do the job better than what the AppleTV is designed to do.


----------



## a7mc (Dec 30, 2002)

Ah... I just love single-minded views, don't you.

Why don't you all just go off an enjoy what you prefer instead of insisting that what you have the the best option for everyone. tptptptp 

A7


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

screature said:


> Baah! Apple TV can't come close to the functionality of hooking up your Mac to an HD TV. I run my Mac Mini via DVI/HDMI cable to my Toshiba HD TV and I guarantee you it is a better experience in so many ways than Apple TV. I can surf the net, do anything I want that I would do on a Mac, not to mention I'm not stuck playing only files that I can get into iTunes.
> 
> If you use an Apple TV and are happy with it, good for you. I and many others, would never be able to live with it's limitations.


You can do all of that with various Apple TV hacks if you are so inclined and cheaper than Mac Mini...


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Sorry screature and guytoronto, you TOTALLY missed my point.

All I was doing was explaining to Mr. Adrian "drill holes in yer walls! What are ya, sissy?" Interior Desecrator that doing so is sometimes NOT POSSIBLE, and not because "yer momma didn't raise ya right." Go back and read his terribly condescending post, which outright questions the masculinity of people not willing to put holes in their domicile. 

For the record, I took *no position* on whether an Apple TV is better than a Mac Mini for HDTV enjoyment. This is the part _both_ of you seem to have overlooked. In some situations, an Apple TV is probably more advantageous. In others, a Mac mini might be the best choice.

PS. Guy -- shocking news! _Not everyone lives in Ontario_! I know! Like, what? For real! I would certainly enjoy living in a place where there's no security deposit, but given the difference in the amount of hazardous weather where you are versus where I am, a little security deposit is a small price to pay.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

G-Mo said:


> You can do all of that with various Apple TV hacks if you are so inclined and cheaper than Mac Mini...


Hmm, can I play with Garage Band in my living room on an Apple TV? I'd like to know how? Can I play games on my TV using Apple TV? I'd like to know how? Can I play a DVD from Apple TV? Can I play TS_video files? etc., etc.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Bjornbro said:


> Yes that's true, I suppose. Kinda like hammering a nail with a Swiss Army knife instead of a hammer. Sure it _could_ be done, but a hammer will do the job quicker 'n easier. AppleTV is that hammer, and there's no arguing a computer can do the job better than what the AppleTV is designed to do.


Uh, yah there is plenty of arguing it. Check this review out, not to mention there is a website called 123MacMini.com which talks at great length and for many years about the benefits of using a Mac Mini as a multimedia convergent entertainment delivery device.

Like I said before If you are happy with Apple TV and its one trick (Ok few trick) pony status, good for you. I am not trying to convert you or any one else to become a Mac Mini convert. But to suggest that Apple TV is in anyway superior as a multimedia device to the Mac Mini or any Mac hooked up to an entertainment system is simply not true. 

Well, unless of course you are looking for a device which severly restricts your options for use and all you want to do is point and click a remote and increase Apples bottom line by buying all your entertainment through iTunes, then Apple TV will fit the bill perfectly. 

Obviously I am being facetious, but that is in response to your poor hammer and nail analogy. A better analogy would be if all you want to do is drive a nail get a hammer (and at that you would be better of with a nail gun, which Apple TV isn't even close to being) and buy an Apple TV, if you want to build a house, get a Mac Mini (or any mac). 

For my own personal entertainment tool kit, I want want to do more than drive nails, I want to cut wood, do some plumbing lay a foundation, hang some doors and windows, maybe even put in a little cabinetry. 

To each there own. You stick with your Apple TV and I will stick with my Mini and we will both be happy.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

chas_m said:


> Sorry screature and guytoronto, you TOTALLY missed my point.
> 
> All I was doing was explaining to Mr. Adrian "drill holes in yer walls! What are ya, sissy?" Interior Desecrator that doing so is sometimes NOT POSSIBLE, and not because "yer momma didn't raise ya right." Go back and read his terribly condescending post, which outright questions the masculinity of people not willing to put holes in their domicile.


Actually chas_m I think we both got your point, the point I was making is that you were guilty of doing exactly the same thing that you were chastising Adrian for. _(By the way he never said "drill holes in yer walls! What are ya, sissy?" or "yer momma didn't raise ya right." or "outright questions the masculinity of people not willing to put holes in their domicile."What he did say is "Other than that, its laziness or your daddy never taught you which end of the hammer to hit the nail with." In my books that doesn't call into question ones masculinity (unless your are insecure with it it in the first place) he is just saying these are very basic things to do around the house, albeit in a rather condescending way.)_

The point that I believe guyoronto and I were making is that two wrongs don't make a right. If you truly believe that Adrian was being condescending and presumptuous your condescensions and presumptions don't "teach" him anything.

What do you really think you accomplished by saying "Teaching Adrian that his own little world and its rules don't apply to everybody: Priceless." Did you make a friend? Gain his respect? Change his mind about his point of view? I doubt it.

I'm not trying to defend the way Adrian made his points, they were also needlessly aggressive and condescending, but you certainly didn't come off any better. It is obvious from your posts here you are a knowledgeable, intelligent person, but there is no need to disrespect others, even those who may seemingly deserve it.

I have been guilty of it in the past as well (I'm no angel) but I'm trying. I just think if we tried to stay away from the personal comments, we would all be better off.

Anyway that is just how I see it.


----------



## (( p g )) (Aug 17, 2002)

An-y-how....

I have a question that's somewhat related to what was the original point of this thread. 



smellybook said:


> picture? I tried it with a s-video adapter that plugged into the back of the imac, then an s-video cable that connected to my LCD and the picture was horrible.
> 
> Is it worth it to buy a 20 foot HDMI cable and connect it that way? I just want to play some movies, slideshows?
> 
> ...


For those of us with a Mac Mini connected to an HDTV, which is the better solution as far as picture quality is concerned, 

- connecting via the DVI adaptor into the TV's VGA socket
or
- connection via the DVI adaptor in the TV's HDMI socket?


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

(( p g )) said:


> An-y-how....
> 
> I have a question that's somewhat related to what was the original point of this thread.
> 
> ...


VGA is analogue, HDMI is digital so you are better off with the DVI/HDMI route.


----------



## (( p g )) (Aug 17, 2002)

screature said:


> VGA is analogue, HDMI is digital so you are better off with the DVI/HDMI route.


Thanks for this, screature. So the benefit of digital is a crisper picture (compared to the VGA hookup that I currently have and which seems fine to my unfussy eyes)? Also, does using HDMI with the Mini have any effect on picture size? I had read somewhere on another thread something about that, but it wasn't clear whether this was a significant issue or just something that fussier videophiles would notice.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

(( p g )) said:


> Thanks for this, screature. So the benefit of digital is a crisper picture (compared to the VGA hookup that I currently have and which seems fine to my unfussy eyes)? Also, does using HDMI with the Mini have any effect on picture size? I had read somewhere on another thread something about that, but it wasn't clear whether this was a significant issue or just something that fussier videophiles would notice.


Depending on your monitor you may have underscan issues where the image doesn't go all the way to the edge of the monitor so you end up with black edges on the top and bottom or on the sides or on all four. With my HD CRT Toshiba I get under scanning on the top and bottom, maybe 1/4". I certainly can live with it on a 34" TV. There is a setting in the display control panel where you can choose over scan. For some people this solves the under scan problem, but for me because my under scan is so small when I click on over scan it actually pushes my menu bar off the screen, less than desirable needless to say. So I am stuck with my little under scan black lines, but for me it is no biggie. Depending on your TV, you will also be able to play around with your resolutions in the display control panel on your Mini to get the best picture you can.

To answer your first question, all your content coming from your mini is going to be digital so you will get a better picture keeping everything digital and avoiding a digital to analogue conversion.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

AirTunes remote speaker: 

The Apple TV can be used as a remote speaker for any connected iTunes software. Just click the menu in the lower-right corner of the iTunes window and choose "Apple TV." Doing so will "hijack" the Apple TV into playing whatever audio you've got up and running on iTunes, including Internet radio. It's a useful feature if you want to stream music to your living room stereo without having the TV turned on.

This is very cool! Thank you for posting the link, screature, even if you are an TV naysayer. The ability to play internet radio on the main stereo is an awesome feature. Though I suppose anyone with a Mac mini, a drill, some audio cable, and a wife who doesn't mind a little experimentation with the home decor could do it too.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

fjnmusic said:


> AirTunes remote speaker:
> 
> The Apple TV can be used as a remote speaker for any connected iTunes software. Just click the menu in the lower-right corner of the iTunes window and choose "Apple TV." Doing so will "hijack" the Apple TV into playing whatever audio you've got up and running on iTunes, including Internet radio. It's a useful feature if you want to stream music to your living room stereo without having the TV turned on.
> 
> This is very cool! Thank you for posting the link, screature, even if you are an TV naysayer. The ability to play internet radio on the main stereo is an awesome feature. Though I suppose anyone with a Mac mini, a drill, some audio cable, and a wife who doesn't mind a little experimentation with the home decor could do it too.


Hey, to each their own. If Apple TV floats your boat, go for it! My own personal preferences aren't going to be for everyone. Have fun!


----------



## smellybook (Aug 31, 2006)

*I received my 25' HDMI cable this morning, total cost $20.71 CDN,*

now I'm off to the Apple store tonight to pick up the Mini DVI to DVI adapter : $25.00 + taxes and I ordered the DVI to HDMI adapter from Monoprice.com for $5.36.

Total cost will be at around $50.00 CND, I don't have the exact total yet since I was not billed for the DVI to HDMI adapter yet, but it is far less than the $282.00 I paid for my Apple T.V last week at the Apple store Yorkdale (which I returned a few days later when I realized how limited I was) even after getting dinged the $25.00 restocking fee at Apple, I'm still happy with my decision. 
And I saved around $200.

She told me I was the 8th person returning an Apple T.V that day,,,


----------



## bgw (Jan 8, 2008)

*Just Dreaming...*

Wouldn't be cool if the next generation of MacMini came with a BluRay drive. I'd buy it over any BluRay Player for my HiDef TV.


----------

